# [RISOLTO]installare kompozer...?

## KinG-InFeT

ragazzi pongo il quesito:

Vorrei installare il software kompozer.

Il problema e che ho seguito queste operazioni:

1) Aggiunto l'overlay arcon (http://prefix.gentooexperimental.org/rsync-gentoo-x86/local/layman/arcon/app-editors/kompozer/)

2) aggiornato layman con 

```
layman -S
```

3) provo ad emergere kompozer in questo modo

```
emerge -av app-editors/kompozer
```

ma niente mi restituisce

```
KinG-InFeT ~ # emerge -av app-editors/kompozer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "app-editors/kompozer".
```

cosa posso fare? possibile che non esiste nel portage?

----------

## ago

bene...per prima cosa suggerirei di vedere se nella lista dei tuoi ovelay installati compare arcon, successivamente direi di controllare in make.conf come e cosa hai settato per quanto riguarda layman, quindi posta un po che vediamo...

Come ultima spiaggia puoi anche copiarti l'ebuild ed emergere senza problemi  :Smile: 

buon natale  :Wink: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ecco il mio make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

_NOTSET="-hal -gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 -nocxx  -arts"

_CUSTOM="unicode X dbus alsa ipv6 python openssl"

_EDITOR="vim vim-syntax"

_IMAGE="png jpeg gif jpeg2k tiff"

_AUDIO="mp3 vorbis aac timidity flac ogg sid mad misepack sndfile speex opencore-amr gsm cue"

_VIDEO="theora v41 v412 vdpau x264 xvid schroedinger dirac"

USE="${_NOTSET} ${_CUSTOM} ${_EDITOR} ${_IMAGE} ${_AUDIO} ${_VIDEO}"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mause evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

ho fatto pregressi vero? xd

ecco invece la lista degli overlay fatta tramire layman -L

```
KinG-InFeT ~ # layman -L

* THE                       [Git       ] (git://zen-sources.org/zen/THE.git         )

* akoya                     [Mercurial ] (https://hg.poildetroll.net/hg/gentoo/ov...)

* alexxy                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/alexxy.git            )

* anarchy                   [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/dev/anarchy )

* arcon                     [Mercurial ] (https://arcon.googlecode.com/hg/          )

* armagetron                [Subversion] (https://armagetronad.svn.sourceforge.ne...)

* aross                     [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/aross       )

* bangert                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/bangert/ebuilds           )

* bazaar                    [Bzr       ] (lp:bzr-gentoo-overlay                     )

* berkano                   [Subversion] (http://svn.liveforge.org/berkano/trunk    )

* betelgeuse                [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/betelgeuse  )

* calculate                 [Git       ] (git://git.calculate.ru/dev/overlay.git    )

* cell                      [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/cell       )

* chtekk-apps               [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/chtekk/apps )

* chtekk-syscp              [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/chtekk/syscp)

* crg                       [Rsync     ] (rsync://rsync.cregion.ru/crg-overlay      )

* d                         [Subversion] (http://subversion.assembla.com/svn/d-ov...)

* dagger                    [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/dev/dagger  )

* dberkholz                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/dberkholz             )

* deathwing00               [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/deathwing00 )

* dertobi123                [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/dertobi123  )

* desktop-effects           [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/desktop-effects.git  )

* dev-zero                  [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/dev/dev-zero)

* devnull                   [Mercurial ] (http://hg.core.ws/devnull                 )

* dirtyepic                 [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/dirtyepic   )

* dotnet                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/dotnet.git           )

* dottout                   [Git       ] (git://repo.or.cz/dottout.git              )

* drizzt-overlay            [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/drizzt/     )

* efika                     [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/efika      )

* emacs                     [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/emacs/emacs-overlay      )

* enlightenment             [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/vapier/enlightenment      )

* falco                     [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/dev/falco   )

* finnish                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/finnish/trunk            )

* flameeyes-overlay         [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/flameeyes.git         )

* freevo                    [Subversion] (svn://svn.freevo.org/freevo/portage/      )

* gamerlay                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/gamerlay.git         )

* games                     [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/games      )

* gcc-porting               [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/gcc-porting)

* genstef                   [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/genstef     )

* gentoo-arm                [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/gentoo-arm-overlay/...)

* gentoo-bsd                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/gentoo-bsd.git       )

* gentoo-china              [Subversion] (http://gentoo-china-overlay.googlecode....)

* gentoo-quebec             [Subversion] (https://gentoo-quebec.org/svn/gentoo-qu...)

* gentoo-taiwan             [Subversion] (http://gentoo-taiwan.googlecode.com/svn...)

* gentoojp                  [Git       ] (git://git.gentoo.gr.jp/ebuilds/gentoojp...)

* gnash-cvs                 [Rsync     ] (rsync://overlays.biterror.net/gnash-cvs   )

* gnome                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/gnome.git            )

* gnr                       [Git       ] (git://github.com/ramereth/gnr-overlay.git )

* gnustep                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/gnustep/overlay          )

* gpe                       [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/gpe.git)

* graaff                    [Git       ] (http://moving-innovations.com/overlay     )

* halcy0n                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/halcy0n.git           )

* hanno                     [Subversion] (https://svn.hboeck.de/overlay/            )

* hardened-development      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/hardened-dev.git     )

* haskell                   [Darcs     ] (http://code.haskell.org/gentoo/gentoo-h...)

* hawking                   [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/dev/hawking )

* hollow                    [Git       ] (git://git.xnull.de/overlay.git            )

* hwoarang                  [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/dev/hwoarang)

* ibormuth                  [Git       ] (git://repo.or.cz/gentoo-overlay-ibormut...)

* ikelos                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/ikelos.git            )

* initng                    [Subversion] (https://svn.initng.org/portage/gentoo     )

* interactive-fiction       [Git       ] (git://repo.or.cz/gentoo-interactive-fic...)

* iwlwifi                   [Subversion] (http://opensvn.csie.org/rmh3093/iwlwifi   )

* java-overlay              [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/java/java-overlay/       )

* je_fro                    [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/je_fro      )

* jmbsvicetto               [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/jmbsvicetto.git       )

* jokey                     [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/jokey/trunk )

* jyujin                    [Git       ] (git://git.jyujin.de/portage-overlay.git   )

* kde                       [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde.git)

* kde-sunset                [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/kde-sunset.git       )

* kerberos                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/kerberos.git         )

* kolab                     [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/kolab/overlay            )

* kvm                       [Git       ] (git://github.com/dang/kvm.git             )

* leio                      [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/dev/leio.git)

* lila-theme                [Subversion] (http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/lil...)

* liquidx                   [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/liquidx     )

* lisp                      [Git       ] (git://repo.or.cz/gentoo-lisp-overlay.git  )

* loki_val                  [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/dev/loki_val)

* loongson                  [Git       ] (git://www.gentoo-cn.org/var/git/loongso...)

* lordvan                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/lordvan.git           )

* ltsp                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/ltsp.git             )

* lu_zero                   [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/lu_zero     )

* luke-jr                   [Subversion] (svn://svn.dashjr.org/luke-portage-overl...)

* lxde                      [Mercurial ] (http://bitbucket.org/yngwin/lxde-overlay/ )

* m68k                      [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/m68k.git             )

* maekke                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/maekke.git            )

* mamona                    [Git       ] (http://rsalveti.net/git/projects/mamona...)

* marineam-xen              [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/marineam/xen)

* matsuu                    [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/matsuu.git            )

* mozilla                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/mozilla.git          )

* mpd                       [Git       ] (git://repo.or.cz/mpd.git                  )

* mrpouet                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/mrpouet.git           )

* multilib                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/sjnewbury/multilib-ove...)

* multimedia                [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/gentoo-multimedia/g...)

* n4g                       [Subversion] (http://mars.arge.at/svn/n4g/trunk/novel...)

* n4g-experimental          [Subversion] (http://mars.arge.at/svn/n4g/branches/ex...)

* n8x0                      [Git       ] (git://slonopotamus.org/overlay            )

* nirbheek                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/nirbheek.git          )

* njw                       [Git       ] (http://git.njw.me.uk/njw-gentoo-local.git )

* nx                        [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/nx/testing )

* openmoko                  [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/embedded/openmoko        )

* openoffice-geki           [Tar       ] (http://geki.ath.cx/hacks/overlay.tar.bz2  )

* openrc                    [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/dev/uberlord)

* oss-overlay               [Mercurial ] (http://hg.atheme.org/users/majeru/porta...)

* otih                      [Git       ] (git://repo.or.cz/otih-overlay.git         )

* pchrist                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/pchrist.git           )

* pcsx2                     [Git       ] (git://github.com/eatnumber1/pcsx2-overl...)

* pd-overlay                [Subversion] (https://pd-overlay.svn.sourceforge.net/...)

* pda                       [Git       ] (git://vcs.gentoo.ru/gentoo-pda            )

* pentoo                    [Subversion] (https://www.pentoo.ch/svn/portage/trunk/  )

* perl-experimental         [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/perl-overlay.git     )

* php-4                     [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/php/php4   )

* php-experimental          [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/php/experimental         )

* php-testing               [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/php/testing)

* pioto-overlay             [Git       ] (git://git.pioto.org/pioto-overlay.git     )

* plan9                     [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/anant/plan9 )

* postgresql-experimental   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/postgresql/experimental  )

* postgresql-testing        [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/postgresql/testing       )

* powerpc                   [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/powerpc    )

* pro-audio                 [Subversion] (svn://svn.tuxfamily.org/svnroot/proaudi...)

* pure-funtoo               [Git       ] (git://git.goodpoint.de/pure-funtoo.git    )

* python                    [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/python/overlays/python   )

* pythonhead                [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/pythonhead  )

* qting-edge                [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/gentoo-qt/qting-edg...)

* ramereth                  [Git       ] (git://github.com/ramereth/ramereth-over...)

* raw                       [Subversion] (http://raw.googlecode.com/svn/trunk       )

* rbu                       [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/rbu/overlay )

* remi                      [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/dev/remi.git)

* rion                      [Mercurial ] (http://rion-overlay.googlecode.com/hg/    )

* roslin                    [Rsync     ] (rsync://roslin.mlodyinteligent.pl/roslin  )

* rostov                    [Subversion] (http://svn.os-rostov.ru/repos/overlay     )

* rox                       [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/rox/trunk/overlay/       )

* ruby                      [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/ruby       )

* s3d                       [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/s3d-gentoo/s3d-gent...)

* sabayon                   [Git       ] (git://sabayon.org/projects/overlay.git    )

* scarabeus                 [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/scarabeus.git         )

* science                   [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sci.git)

* secondlife                [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/matsuu/secondlife/        )

* seemant                   [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/seemant     )

* serkan-overlay            [Bzr       ] (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~serkan-kab...)

* sipx                      [Subversion] (http://scm.calivia.com/svn/sipx/gentoo    )

* soor-overlay              [Git       ] (git://repo.or.cz/gentoo-soor-overlay.git  )

* sping                     [Git       ] (git://git.goodpoint.de/overlay-sping.git  )

* steev                     [Git       ] (git://github.com/steev/steev-overlay.git  )

* steev-stable              [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/dev/steev.git             )

* stormfront                [Subversion] (http://stormfront.googlecode.com/svn/tr...)

* sugar                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/sugar.git            )

* suka                      [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/suka        )

* sunrise                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/sunrise/reviewed/        )

* swegener                  [Rsync     ] (rsync://rsync.gentoo.stealer.net/swegen...)

* tante                     [Git       ] (git://gitorious.org/tante_overlay/mainl...)

* tcl-8.6                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/mescalinum/tcl-8.6        )

* tcl-multislot             [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/mescalinum/tcl-multislot  )

* thousand-parsec           [Git       ] (git://git.thousandparsec.net/git/gentoo...)

* toolchain                 [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/toolchain  )

* trapni                    [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/trapni/overlay            )

* trauma                    [Subversion] (http://svn.digital-trauma.de/gentoo/trunk/)

* tryton                    [Mercurial ] (http://www.tryton.org/hg/tryton-overlay/  )

* turbogears2               [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/turbogears2.git      )

* ub0rlay                   [Git       ] (git://repo.or.cz/ub0rlay.git              )

* vdr-devel                 [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/vdr/vdr-devel            )

* vdr-experimental          [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/vdr/experimental         )

* vdr-testing               [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/vdr/testing)

* vdr-xine                  [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/vdr/vdr-xine-overlay     )

* verlihub                  [Git       ] (git://verlihub.git.sourceforge.net/gitr...)

* vmware                    [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/vmware/trunk             )

* voip                      [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/voip/trunk )

* voyageur                  [Subversion] (https://cafarelli.fr/svn/voyageur-overlay )

* vps                       [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/vps        )

* webapps-experimental      [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/webapps/experimental     )

* wirelay                   [Git       ] (git://github.com/wired/wirelay.git        )

* wolf31o2                  [Git       ] (git://git.wolf31o2.org/overlays/wolf31o...)

* wrobel                    [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/wrobel/stable             )

* wschlich                  [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/wschlich/stable           )

* wschlich-testing          [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/dev/wschlich/testing          )

* x11                       [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/x11    )

* xemacs                    [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/emacs/xemacs-overlay     )

* xen                       [Subversion] (svn://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/xen/overlay)

* xfce-dev                  [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/xfce.git             )

* xmms-zombie               [Git       ] (git://git.goodpoint.de/overlay-xmms-zom...)

* xwing                     [Rsync     ] (rsync://gentoo.xwing.info/xwing-overlay   )

* zen-sources               [Git       ] (git://github.com/hwoarang/zen-sources.git )

* zugaina                   [Rsync     ] (rsync://gentoo.zugaina.org/zugaina-portage)

KinG-InFeT ~ # 
```

come vedere cè il mercurial che dovrebbe essere la medesima cosa siccom quando volevo aggiungere arcon mi usciva di emergere dev-util/mercurial dopo l'emersione ho aggiunto arcon con

```
 layman -a arcon
```

 e successivamente aggiornato layman con

```
layman -S
```

ma alla fine non ha emerso neanche la botta xd

ps:Buon natale anche a te ^_^

----------

## ago

procediamo con ordine...giusto per sapere come mai:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

cmq in make.conf puoi ritoccare il -march mettendo native, quindi

```
-march=native
```

Ritornando al tuo problema vedi gli overlay installati con

```
layman -l
```

(la L minuscola e non maiuscola come hai scritto tu, in quel modi listi tutti gli overlay che potresti installare)

e in più suppongo non funzioni perchè ti manca portdir_overlay   :Very Happy: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok adesos il mio make è ils eguente

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

_NOTSET="-hal -gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 -nocxx  -arts"

_CUSTOM="unicode X dbus alsa ipv6 python openssl"

_EDITOR="vim vim-syntax"

_IMAGE="png jpeg gif jpeg2k tiff"

_AUDIO="mp3 vorbis aac timidity flac ogg sid mad misepack sndfile speex opencore-amr gsm cue"

_VIDEO="theora v41 v412 vdpau x264 xvid schroedinger dirac"

USE="${_NOTSET} ${_CUSTOM} ${_EDITOR} ${_IMAGE} ${_AUDIO} ${_VIDEO}"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mause evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

march=native

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

il problema e quando vado a fare layman -l

```
KinG-InFeT ~ # layman -l

* arcon                     [Mercurial ] (https://arcon.googlecode.com/hg/          )

* mozilla                   [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/mozilla.git          )

* sunrise                   [Subversion] (svn://o.g.o/proj/sunrise/reviewed/        )

* x11                       [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/x11    )

KinG-InFeT ~ # 

```

e overlay arcon mi esce con * giallo :S come mai?

ps: ho settato il make per avere tutti i portage test siccome uso valinna come kernel e mozzilla 3.6 beta quindi molte cose le uso come tester  e beta tester x questo ne ho bisogno :s

ora il problema sta ancora non riesco ad emergere kompozer :S

```
emerge -av kompozer
```

ps2: mi usciva anche un errore nel make siccome quel trattino alto non er apossibile metterlo quando ho settato il march

----------

## ago

-.-'

allora...il march come lo hai messo li non vuol dire nulla, quello che t dicevo io è il -march che hai in CFLAGS

Il tuo -march è generico e va bene...ma se metti quello specifico hai piu ottimizzazioni, quindi grazie a gcc che stai usando puoi mettere -march=native al posto di -march=i686

Hai aggiunto portdir_overlay ?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ah ok scusa non avevo inteso xd cmq per l'altra variabile dovrebbe essere una cosa così?

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="$PORTDIR_OVERLAY /usr/local/portage/mine"

siccome non cè niente al riguardo nella guida per gli utenti riguardante gli overlay allora non saprei di cosa si tratta :S

----------

## KinG-InFeT

scuste il doppio post però porca miseria

https://bugs.gentoo.org/146761 ci sono anche bug come si installa? :S:S:S:S:S:S

edit_1: trovato anceh questo http://www.gentoo.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=292 se può servire

----------

## ago

no! metti 

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

e ricordati di metterlo prima di 

```
source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok fatto ma niente da fare :S non melo trova proprio :S

----------

## KinG-InFeT

UP?

----------

## ago

dopo aver messo portdir_overlay hai provato a rifare tutto da capo? non so cosa dirti da me funziona...potresti provare a installare solo l'ebuild senza tutto l'overlay.

P.S. ripasta make,conf che controlliamo source e portdir_overlay

----------

## lucapost

Un'altra via sarebbe quella di installare la suite seamonkey, dovrebbe contenere anche l'eseguibile composer.

----------

## ago

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Un'altra via sarebbe quella di installare la suite seamonkey, dovrebbe contenere anche l'eseguibile composer.

 

noto che non viene tirato dentro   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lucapost

su http://www.seamonkey-project.org/doc/features, dice che è disponibile, forse devi smascherare la versione 2*

----------

## ago

@lucapost  

forse stiamo confondendo kompozer con composer?

o è solo magari la stessa cosa fatta in qt per kde?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

niente da fare ho provato in mille modi per installarlo ma niente...che posso fare?

ecco il mio make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

_NOTSET="-hal -gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 -nocxx  -arts"

_CUSTOM="unicode X dbus alsa ipv6 python openssl"

_EDITOR="vim vim-syntax"

_IMAGE="png jpeg gif jpeg2k tiff"

_AUDIO="mp3 vorbis aac timidity flac ogg sid mad misepack sndfile speex opencore-amr gsm cue"

_VIDEO="theora v41 v412 vdpau x264 xvid schroedinger dirac"

USE="${_NOTSET} ${_CUSTOM} ${_EDITOR} ${_IMAGE} ${_AUDIO} ${_VIDEO}"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mause evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

----------

## cloc3

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Aggiunto l'overlay arcon (http://prefix.gentooexperimental.org/rsync-gentoo-x86/local/layman/arcon/app-editors/kompozer/)
> 
> 

 

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> * arcon                     [Mercurial ] (https://arcon.googlecode.com/hg/          )
> ...

 

qualcosa non torna: i due link non corrispondono.

di certo, il repository mercurial non contiene nessun ebuild di categoria app-editors:

```

s939 ~ # curl https://arcon.googlecode.com/hg 2>&1|grep app-editors 

s939 ~ #

```

perché non scarichi gli ebuild del tuo primo link a mano e ti costruisci un overlay personale?

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> perché non scarichi gli ebuild del tuo primo link a mano e ti costruisci un overlay personale?

 

era quello che sto dicendo da tempo  :Smile: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

 *Quote:*   

> perché non scarichi gli ebuild del tuo primo link a mano e ti costruisci un overlay personale?

 

perdonami ma non ne sono in grado, non saprei neanche da dove iniziare  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non saprei neanche da dove iniziare 

 

dalla doc ufficiale?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

nono ok ho fatto prima ad scaricare i binari estrarli ed avviarli quindi risolto thanks di tutto ^_^

----------

## ago

mettere risolto nel topic..mai eh?  :Smile: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

l'ho sempre messo, stavolta mi era sfuggito, chiedo venia

----------

## darkmanPPT

se può interessare, io l'ho installato usando l'ebuild per 0.8_beta presente su bugs.

semplicemente si scariaca il file e lo si pone (supponiamo) in /usr/local/portage/layman/local/app-editors/kompozer/

poi si scarica, sempre da quel sito, mozconfig-0.8_alpha4 e lo si pone in /usr/local/portage/layman/local/app-editors/kompozer/files/

classico

```
ebuild kompozer-0.8_beta1.ebuild digest
```

dopodichè un bel 

```
autounmask app-editors/kompozer-0.8_beta; emerge kompozer
```

installerà il programma voluto.   :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> classico
> 
> ```
> ...

 

se non sbaglio da un bel pezzo digest è stato deprecato in favore di manifest

----------

## darkmanPPT

davvero?

oh! quante cose che si imparano   :Laughing: 

----------

